# Heftiges Internetproblem



## Biebre (20. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

momentan weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter.

Ab und an ist mein Internet für den Aufruf sämtlicher Browserseiten mit jedem Browser unempfänglich.
Sprich, der Browser lädt sich bis zum timeout an einer Seite "tot" und wirft dann die selbe Fehlermeldung raus, wie, wenn man an sich kein Internet hat.

Zum EA-Server kann ich z.B. bei Bad Company 2 auch nicht mehr connecten.

Also im Prinzip kein Internet in dem Bereich.

Komischerweise funktionieren sämtliche Chatprogramme âla ICQ, Steam außerdem Steamspiele wie z.B. CS:S dennoch.

Also habe ich im Prinzip eine funktionierende Internetverbindung, aber nicht für das "normale" Internet.

Einmal, als ich die Windowsproblemdiagnose hinzugezogen habe, hat er mir deinen DNS-Error rausgeschmissen, ohne Lösungsvorschlag.

Daraufhin habe ich den Netzwerkadapter neugestartet, sowie den Router (obwohl es nach dem Netzwerkadapterneustart schon wieder ging) und es ging wieder... für 30 Minuten ca. bis das Problem wieder auftrat.

Allgemein geht alles wieder, wie gewohnt, wenn ich den Rechner neustarte, bis das Ganze dann ein wenig läuft und wieder keine Seite erreichbar ist.

T-Com Hotline meinte heute Abend, dass das extrem komisch sei und an Entertain weitergeleitet wird, die können sich natürlich erst Montag melden, was vollkommen verständlich ist, aber damit leben will ich eigentlich nach Möglichkeit nicht bis dahin.

Ich hänge per LAN-Kabel am Router "Speedport W503V", ein Laptop, der im Haushalt mitgenutzt wird, per WLAN - und er ist nicht von dem Problem betroffen.

System siehe Anhang, da ansonsten zu lang für das Forum, "Post zu lang error usw " ok...  siehe hier, in einem anderen Zusammenhang: Windows 7 Windows Ereignisanzeige - Fehler 

Treiber sind eigentlich alle aktuell, BIOS ist unmodifiziert, keine Übertaktung, gute Temperaturen, keine speziellen Windowsfehlermeldungen außer:



> - System
> 
> - Provider
> 
> ...


Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, was damit was zu tun haben könnte.

Wie gesagt, DNS Problem anscheinend, sind vllt abhängige Dienste deaktiviert etc.?... sonst Vorschläge?

Hoffentlich befinden sich hier ein paar Spezialisiten die mir helfen könnten 

Achja, virenfrei ist der PC auch, gerade gechecked

Gruß und danke für jede Hilfe, hoffe mal, dass die ausführliche Beschreibung hier hilft!


----------



## utacat (20. März 2010)

Lies mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...s-error-komm-nich-mehr-ins-netz-dringend.html

Gruß utacat


----------



## Biebre (21. März 2010)

Hey,

danke aber hat leider nichts gebracht.

Durch: WinTotal Forum - Internet - Win7 in Schule mit geschlossenen Ports geht nicht, XP / Vista schon
könnte es sein, dass ich noch eine parallele Internetverbindung eingerichtet habe. 

Momentan LAN-Verbindung 3
Wie kann ich die anderen aufrufen?

Edit: GERADE http://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif wieder...

     Zitat:


> Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
> 
> Der Server unter www.XXXXXXX.de  konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> 
> ...


scheint also tatsächlich am DNS zu liegen!
-.-

EDIT:


```
C:\Users\XXXXX>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : XXXXX-PC
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gemischt
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   DNS-Suffixsuchliste . . . . . . . : speedport.ip

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung 3:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: speedport.ip
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 6C-F0-49-08-FF-35
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.108(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Samstag, 20. März 2010 23:51:21
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Samstag, 10. April 2010 23:51:21
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert
```


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

Genau das gleiche tritt bei mir auf, wenn ich die DNS nicht manuell konfiguriere. Ich habe zwei Router, einmal 192.168.2.1 und 192.168.2.2, und alle Rechner wollen von alleine zu dem 2er. Leider hat nur die 1 wirklich Internet, daher muss ich die immer manuell dazu zwingen, auf die 1 zu gehen. Dazu gehe ich auf die LAN-Verbindung und stelle sowohl bei Standardgateway als auch bei den bevorzugten DNS-Servern 192.168.2.1 ein.
Schau mal was dein Router hat und probier das mal auf diese Art! Wenn ICQ & Co. per IP verbinden, juckt die der DNS-Server recht wenig, aber ohne Standardgateway dürften nicht mal die ins Internet kommen. 
Einfach mal ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen rumspielen!

Und noch eine Notlösung:
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass kein einziger Windows-Computer es in meinem Haushalt schafft, von alleine diese besondere Konfiguration zu erkennen. Macs (iPod touch) und Linuxe (Ubuntu) schaffen es jedoch wirklich gut!
Also, wenn alles nichts hilft: Schnapp dir eine Ubuntu-Live-CD, starte, schau ob du ins Internet kommst, und wenn ja dann überprüf per Konsole deine Einstellungen (ip addr). Die dann in Windows eingeben und hoffen, dass sie dort gehen.


----------



## Biebre (21. März 2010)

**UPDATE**

Heyho,

Ich habe gestern mit einem Kumpel geredet und er hat mir geraten einen neuen DNS-Server einzustellen, da er nach diversen tests herausgefunden hat, dass wohl der t-offline server abgeraucht sei. Momentan geht es auch.
Bin über den google server 8.8.8.8 drinnen.

Mal schauen ob es so bleibt.
Gibt es da Möglichkeiten definitiv auf t-offline DNS-Server als Problemursache zu schließen?
Kann es doch was anderes sein? (Richtig getestet habe ich es nach 1 uhr halt auch noch nicht).

Das Problem besteht jetzt auch am Laptop (der ist noch nicht auf den DNS-Server umgestellt worden).

habe Antivir drauf. + ehemals Zone Alarm, das aber probeweise runtergeschmissen. Router bleiben alle Lampen grün, dauerhaft. 

Manuell IP festsetzen wäre wohl der nächste Schritt...


----------



## utacat (21. März 2010)

Da du den selber Router hast wie ich, empfehle ich dir mal die Bedienungsanleitung Netzwerkeinstellung zu lesen(S.55-67).
Dort steht unter anderem:
Tipp:
Wenn der Speedport in einem Netzwerk betrieben wird, dann darf in diesem Netzwerk kein anderer DHCP Server aktiviert werden.
Manuelle IP festsetzen halt dich dann auch an die Bedienungsanleitung und dein entsprechendes Betriebssystem.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Biebre (21. März 2010)

Hm naja, das würde aber irgendwie nicht erklären, warum das seit Monaten ohne jegliche Probleme lief, oder doch?  

Danke dennoch, ich werd mal Montag abwarten und dann schaun


----------



## utacat (21. März 2010)

Hast du schon mal bei der Speedport Konfiguration geschaut.
Bei mir ist DNS aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei eingeschaltetem DNS muss du bei einer Domäne registriert sein mit Benutzername und Passwort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß utacat


----------



## K3n$! (21. März 2010)

Den Primären DNS Server kannst du ändern, indem du bei Internet-Zugang "andere Provider" auswählst.

Dort dann einfach alles von t-online hintereinander schreiben + @t-online.de anhängen.

DynDNS ist meines Wissens nur für eine gleichbleibende Erreichbarkeit aus dem Internet verantwortlich.


----------



## Biebre (21. März 2010)

DNS ist auch bei mir aus.
Also über google DNS läuft alles gut bisher, sollte aber keine Dauerlösung sein.


----------

